# Anyone else given up on iPhone 4 (for now)?



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

Am I the only one who's given up here? I went out on launch day, there were none for Bell. At that point I decided I'm never putting that much time or energy into buying anything ever again. I also cancelled my order from a Bell company because they have no clue when they're getting any shipments and the little they have gotten so far barely covers orders from LAST MONTH...As far as the Apple stores, from what I hear, it's hit or miss. The idea of going out there every morning and most likely wasting time you can't get back for a phone--I just can't. I want one unlocked and maybe I'll get one for my b-day next month...but it's a BIG maybe. 

Does anyone else think that iPhone 4's should have been sold without pre-orders or waiting lists?


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

I want one just as much as everyone else, but there's no way I'd ever line up for the thing and go through all this mess.

I was actually hoping to just order one over the phone and get it whenever they can (weeks? fine.). Annoyed I can't even do that yet.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i got mine pre-ordered a week before launch, spoke to the fido head office and they got mine on hold. For everyone else standing in that line on the 30th with me i was the only one who walked out with a iphone 4 because they were only selling it to people who were on the pre order list. I waited 5 months before i got another iphone cause i sold my 3G in march. Keep checking your local bell store. Im sure they're going to get shipments in soon.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I don't understand. The waiting list is the perfect solution to your problem. You put your name on the list, and then you wait until yours arrives and they call you in. What could be simpler?


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

> I don't understand. The waiting list is the perfect solution to your problem. You put your name on the list, and then you wait until yours arrives and they call you in. What could be simpler?


I thought so too, but in my crazy mind I thought wouldn't it be great to just walk into a store and just get what I want. Plus I didn't mention that it's I good thing I didn't get a Bell phone that day or else I would have missed out on the discount my mom gets on her plan with a Bell affiliate. I did put my name on a waiting list at Bell but that's useless as I said. So in the meantime I've decided to spend the extra bucks and get a 16GB unlocked, but looks like I'm in for a month wait seeing as I don't have the luxury of lining up in the morning, every morning. ANYWAY, who cares, I'm just ranting. 

@M. Warren: I feel exactly that way.
@Daniels & Hayesk: Thanks for the tips anyway.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm done. Fido continues to refuse to put me on a waiting list insisting that I call every day. Um, no thank you. But to each their own.

Maybe in september, at this point I don't really care. I have my eye on a cordless Paslode framing nailer, which is cheaper!

H


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i was thinking about it until i saw that my upgrade price is $499, which I'd need another 3 yr contract applies so screw that.


----------



## chos3n (Jun 10, 2010)

I got mine today and waited 6 hours in line at my local Apple Store... upgrade took 10 minutes. But soon, they will have stock everywhere... you just have to wait.


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

I've "given up" in the sense that I'm not overly concerned about getting an iPhone RIGHT NOW.
If I were in Toronto, I'd probably line up.
But I'm not going to go to every Fido retailer in London every day trying to find one.


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

M. Warren said:


> I want one just as much as everyone else, but there's no way I'd ever line up for the thing and go through all this mess.
> 
> I was actually hoping to just order one over the phone and get it whenever they can (weeks? fine.). Annoyed I can't even do that yet.


Yes, I think it was a frustrating experience for those who lined up and got nothing for their troubles. But for those who really lined up early like the night before and went with friends they probably had a good time hanging out with other Mac geeks. 
I'm sure the supply of iPhone 4 will come through soon enough, and this version is definitely worth the trouble and wait. 
I've had such a good time using it especially the new 5mp camera.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Im not looking to buy one, but if I were Id just be hauling my ass out of bed early and being at the apple store an hour before it opens. No luck? Come back tomorrow. Id assume that I'd have one withing three days. If you plan to start your search at 10:00 every morning, you'll just end up frustrated.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

Crystal009 said:


> I want one unlocked and maybe I'll get one for my b-day next month...but it's a BIG maybe.


If you want one unlocked, why would you go to a BELL store? They don't sell them unlocked...

Just go on Apple.ca and buy one. You'll have to wait 3 weeks, but at least it will show up at your house...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

There appear to be supplies of the iPhone 4 in Victoria. I was out shopping for other stuff and played with one at a Rogers (corporate store), guy said he had a few in stock. The Virgin Mobile stand at the same mall did not have any in yet, expecting them "this week." I wasn't even aware VM was carrying them, but there ya go.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

MattOnDemand said:


> If you want one unlocked, why would you go to a BELL store? They don't sell them unlocked...
> 
> Just go on Apple.ca and buy one. You'll have to wait 3 weeks, but at least it will show up at your house...


You missed my post, I said at first I did want one on contract, now I do not. Plus I do not have a credit card to pay for it online, so I'd need one at an Apple store.


----------



## Artofilm (Mar 31, 2006)

I did wait in line on launch day. I had the opportunity to get a 32GB but the doofus employees apparently didn't know about the iPhone 4 eligibility and didn't allow me to upgrade. It bothers me since I could have waited in line at another store since it wasn't all that busy here in Brantford.

I'll wait until there is stock readily available, and then I'll pick one up from a store that knows what they're doing.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

ethanlechcharles said:


> I've "given up" in the sense that I'm not overly concerned about getting an iPhone RIGHT NOW.
> If I were in Toronto, I'd probably line up.
> But I'm not going to go to every Fido retailer in London every day trying to find one.


london is hard.

no apple store.


----------



## Artofilm (Mar 31, 2006)

ericlewis91 said:


> london is hard.
> 
> no apple store.


Same here, have to go all the way to Mississauga for an Apple Store.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Artofilm said:


> Same here, have to go all the way to Mississauga for an Apple Store.


They need to open one here

Masonville or whiteoaks


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes an Apple store and Lacoste store in London!

I'd be a happy guy!

H


----------



## ethanlechcharles (Jun 27, 2008)

ericlewis91 said:


> They need to open one here
> 
> Masonville or whiteoaks


Agreed.
There are five in the GTA. 
Zero in London. 

It'd suck for Mac Outpost though.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

An Apple store in Pickering would be great too. I don't think they'd have trouble keeping it open. The idea sort of popped into my head today that there's a chance I might get lucky Friday morning. I wasn't considering it but, now I'm debating it. It would be smart to wait a couple more weeks but the possibility of having it sooner is sounding good. I feel like a robot, an iPhone 4 seeking robot.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I ordered mine through Telus over the phone. I thought it was never going to ship, but I only placed the order on Friday and already today it has been shipped out. I won't truly believe it until I have it in my hand, mainly because endless Telus employees have told me they are sold out. But my tracking number tells me it's in Toronto.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Banny said:


> I ordered mine through Telus over the phone. I thought it was never going to ship, but I only placed the order on Friday and already today it has been shipped out. I won't truly believe it until I have it in my hand, mainly because endless Telus employees have told me they are sold out. But my tracking number tells me it's in Toronto.


Nice! If you have tracking then it's comming


----------



## ArkRoyal (Aug 3, 2010)

I've given 3 weeks for my phone to arrive. After that I look at other phones which can meet my requirments

This would actually be my first major apple product (outside of a nano). But the level of fanaticism over a product though is a bit off-putting. Why anyone would spend their days lining up to buy a product from a large profit motivated corporation is beyond me.. it's even more mind-blowing that people with 3GS (essentially the same phone but less polished) are lining up even though the new phone has nothing they “need” right away. I'm not sure I want to be part of something like that


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

If the only Apple product you've used is a Nano, it's no wonder you don't "get it", wait til you get the iPhone 
And when you do.... Welcome! Have some Kool-Aid with us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

^^ Exactly 



ArkRoyal said:


> people with 3GS (essentially the same phone but less polished) are lining up even though the new phone has nothing they “need” right away. I'm not sure I want to be part of something like that


Well some of us realize that you can get a good amount of money for the 3GS on Kijiji / eBay / Craigslist and it basically offsets the cost of the upgrade to the iPhone 4. It's basically like getting a free upgrade for a newer improved iPhone. I've done it for the past 3 as I've had every iPhone since the original 2G one, and every year, my upgrades cost nothing because I was able to sell my previous iPhone for more than what I paid to upgrade.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

ArkRoyal said:


> I've given 3 weeks for my phone to arrive. After that I look at other phones which can meet my requirments
> 
> This would actually be my first major apple product (outside of a nano). But the level of fanaticism over a product though is a bit off-putting. Why anyone would spend their days lining up to buy a product from a large profit motivated corporation is beyond me.. it's even more mind-blowing that people with 3GS (essentially the same phone but less polished) are lining up even though the new phone has nothing they “need” right away. I'm not sure I want to be part of something like that


I don't blame you. No one is saying that Apple products aren't amazing, but some are taking offense to this which is weird. But the having to line up for weeks would be off-putting to a lot of people, it's not like lining up for emergency supplies for a disaster, it's a phone...doesn't matter if you've never used much Apple, lining up SUCKS. But to each their own, I personally keep wanting to line up against my better judgement but at the end of the day I can't see myself doing it.


----------



## ArkRoyal (Aug 3, 2010)

I've used plenty of apple products and regularly use my brothers macbook pro. I do "get" the appeal. Apple makes highly polished products that quite surprisingly (and frustratingly), no other company has yet been able to emulate. 

The level of fanaticism is really off-putting though. I almost makes me want to not run with the herd.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

ArkRoyal said:


> I've used plenty of apple products and regularly use my brothers macbook pro. I do "get" the appeal. Apple makes highly polished products that quite surprisingly (and frustratingly), no other company has yet been able to emulate.
> 
> The level of fanaticism is really off-putting though. I almost makes me want to not run with the herd.


Well you're simply giving yourself excuses, because no one is asking you to follow the herd, we all make decision based on our needs (and wants). There are plenty of options for Smartphones out there. If the iPhone 4 meets your needs, then go for it. But I wouldn't be making a decision based on what others are doing. I didn't care if everyone was getting the iPhone 4, I just knew that I wanted (keyword: wanted... not needed ) one.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

ArkRoyal said:


> I've used plenty of apple products and regularly use my brothers macbook pro. I do "get" the appeal. Apple makes highly polished products that quite surprisingly (and frustratingly), no other company has yet been able to emulate.
> 
> The level of fanaticism is really off-putting though. I almost makes me want to not run with the herd.


The reason there is a "herd" in the fist place is that Apple does so many things right. Sure Apple has issues as well but the user and customer experience is way above par.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Well some of us realize that you can get a good amount of money for the 3GS on Kijiji / eBay / Craigslist and it basically offsets the cost of the upgrade to the iPhone 4. It's basically like getting a free upgrade for a newer improved iPhone. I've done it for the past 3 as I've had every iPhone since the original 2G one, and every year, my upgrades cost nothing because I was able to sell my previous iPhone for more than what I paid to upgrade.


This is exactly what I'm always explaining to people. Both times I've upgraded (2G to 3GS, and now 3GS to 4) I ended up making $100... and I get a better phone!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

MunnyGuy said:


> The reason there is a "herd" in the fist place is that Apple does so many things right. Sure Apple has issues as well but the user and customer experience is way above par.


Exactly!



Treef said:


> This is exactly what I'm always explaining to people. Both times I've upgraded (2G to 3GS, and now 3GS to 4) I ended up making $100... and I get a better phone!


Some people don't understand, but hey it's not up to us to justify what we do. I know it works, and you know it works


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

So you're upgrading with the discount for having your current phone of a year, and buying the iphone 4, then when you receive it, you sell your 3GS....


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

elvtnedge said:


> So you're upgrading with the discount for having your current phone of a year, and buying the iphone 4, then when you receive it, you sell your 3GS....


Precisely


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I do that with all of my smaller Apple products. I'll buy the ungraded version, and sell my old one for close to the same price. The way that I look at it is that if I loose $100 on reselling my iPad in a year and then again and then again, thats just the same as me using the product out for 4 years and then replacing it because it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

Rounder said:


> Precisely


Ok but based on my contract being in year 2 now, its$499 for the 32gig iphone 4. 

How can I possibly sell my 3GS for more than that?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

elvtnedge said:


> Ok but based on my contract being in year 2 now, its$499 for the 32gig iphone 4.
> 
> How can I possibly sell my 3GS for more than that?


I take it you don't have an iPhone now? If you're two years into your contract, you should be able to upgrade at the cheap price.

I was eligible for cheap upgrade (169/269), and sold my 3GS for 350. You do the math


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

I do have a 3GS now. I started with Rogers last July so I'm in year two. According to their site the eligable upgrade price when I put in my phone number is $499.. If I call them I might be told differently..


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok I called rogers... basically if I had the 3G, then upgraded to 3GS, then to 4 the lower pricing that you said applies, however because I'm going from the 3GS to the 4 its 399 for 16 and 499 for 32...


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

elvtnedge said:


> Ok I called rogers... basically if I had the 3G, then upgraded to 3GS, then to 4 the lower pricing that you said applies, however because I'm going from the 3GS to the 4 its 399 for 16 and 499 for 32...


I don't understand. I had the 3G, went to the 3GS through Rogers last July, and I was able to get the iPhone 4 16GB for 169.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

Grrr, just got a call from Bell saying they have a 32GB on hold for me but I've already changed my mind for a 32GB unlocked  So much stress! I feel like when I get the phone, I'll be too worn out to feel good about it.


----------



## shiggypoo (Aug 11, 2010)

Rounder said:


> I don't understand. I had the 3G, went to the 3GS through Rogers last July, and I was able to get the iPhone 4 16GB for 169.


That's crazy! I purchased my iPhone 3G in August 2008. Upgraded to the 3GS in July 2009. If I wanted to upgrade now to the iPhone 4 it would cost me $499 for the 32GB. Perhaps, like last year, it depends on how much your monthly bill is? :-(

On the upside, I only pay $55 a month (no SAF, just GRRF) for 250 minutes, 6pm evenings/weekends, My 5, 2500 text messages, Caller ID, Visual Voicemail, and 6GB of tethering data. All is not lost lol


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

From Red Board:
Here are the general guidelines about the iPhone 4 special hardware upgrade:

Did you activate or upgrade your Rogers iPhone on a term contract between January 1, 2009 and June 7, 2010?
Then you’re eligible for at least $250 off the no-term device price. That’s an iPhone 4 16GB/32GB for $399/$499 on a new 3-year voice and data plan.

Did you activate or upgrade your Rogers iPhone on a term contract on or before December 31, 2008?
Thank you for your business. You’re eligible for at least $480 off the no-term device price. You can pick up an iPhone 4 16GB/32GB for $159/$269 on a new 3-year voice and data plan.

Did you activate or upgrade the original Rogers iPhone 3G in 2008 and then upgrade again to the Rogers iPhone 3GS between June 19 and September 15, 2009?
You’re also eligible for at least $480 off the no-term device price. You can pick up an iPhone 4 16GB/32GB for $159/$269 on a new 3-year voice and data plan.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

shiggypoo said:


> That's crazy! I purchased my iPhone 3G in August 2008. Upgraded to the 3GS in July 2009. If I wanted to upgrade now to the iPhone 4 it would cost me $499 for the 32GB. Perhaps, like last year, it depends on how much your monthly bill is? :-(
> 
> On the upside, I only pay $55 a month (no SAF, just GRRF) for 250 minutes, 6pm evenings/weekends, My 5, 2500 text messages, Caller ID, Visual Voicemail, and 6GB of tethering data. All is not lost lol


How did you get that price?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shiggypoo (Aug 11, 2010)

Elric said:


> How did you get that price?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Through Retentions! I live in Atlantic Canada and coverage is spotty at best. I've persuaded them through all of the coverage issues that I've had to give me a decent plan or I'm leaving for a competitor... It's still tempting but not worth going back to $90 a month.

Also I guess their eligibility tool has had a glitch in it. I called this evening and I am in fact eligible for the $159/$269 pricing! I later checked on the website and sure enough it's there! I encourage everyone to try again and see if you're now eligible for a better price.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Back to the main topic:
I would have given up but:
1. No better phone available
2. I have spent too much money on iTunes, Apps-songs-movies-etc. , to go non iPhone.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Banny said:


> I ordered mine through Telus over the phone. I thought it was never going to ship, but I only placed the order on Friday and already today it has been shipped out. I won't truly believe it until I have it in my hand, mainly because endless Telus employees have told me they are sold out. But my tracking number tells me it's in Toronto.


Great success. I have a 32GB iPhone 4 in my pocket now. If you're with Telus, don't **** around with visiting/calling the store every few hours. Ordered from Telus online. They shipped it to me overnight. No messing around with lineups, disappointing stock, etc. DO it!

That means I got my first iPad and iPhone just hours apart (maybe 60.)


----------



## Cole Slaw (Aug 26, 2005)

iphoneottawa said:


> Back to the main topic:
> I would have given up but:
> 1. No better phone available
> 2. I have spent too much money on iTunes, Apps-songs-movies-etc. , to go non iPhone.


I agree with what you're saying there.
In my case, I own an iPod Touch, and getting an iPhone would be a painless way to get into owning a smartphone.
I feel there would be no "learning curve" with it, as the iPod Touch is pretty much the same thing, less the phone and camera. The great thing is all apps/movies, etc., I have on the iPod Touch will synch with no problem.
That's the big reason I ordered an iphone 4 (my first iPhone or even smartphone of any kind). I have nothing against any other brand of smart phone, such as Blackberry, Android, etc.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Banny said:


> Great success. I have a 32GB iPhone 4 in my pocket now. If you're with Telus, don't **** around with visiting/calling the store every few hours. Ordered from Telus online. They shipped it to me overnight. No messing around with lineups, disappointing stock, etc. DO it!
> 
> That means I got my first iPad and iPhone just hours apart (maybe 60.)


Nice, Congrats!
I'm with Rogers so have to wait fir the store deliveries.


----------



## morning_bird (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont give up faith guys!!

Keep calling in the customer relations line at rogers, the first time i tried that i ended up with an IP4, so really guys, i know they say that they're all "sold out" but that isn't always the case. when i called customer relations, i swore that would be my last attempt, and look what happened! dont give up!


----------



## chos3n (Jun 10, 2010)

I also got upgrade at 149$ and yet in got my 3GS this previous April. They might have a glitch in their system who knows.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

spiffychristian said:


> i told myself that if apple doesn't have the white iphone out soon, i'm getting the white blackberry.


1. I'm sorry, but a white blackberry is just wrong.
2. How can you be sure it's not a black whiteberry?

PS. You misspelled "I."


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't like the extra keyboard on BB. 
I'm looking to see when Rogers will have the Samsung Galaxy S. 
If I haven't got an iP4 by then I may get it Or wait for a Windows Phone 7 Or iP5!


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

chos3n said:


> I also got upgrade at 149$ and yet in got my 3GS this previous April. They might have a glitch in their system who knows.


I got the 3G last June when the 3GS's came out and they dropped the price on the 3G models. When I went to Rogers to get my iPhone I fully expected to pay the $399 price, but was pleasantly surprised to find out I only have to pay $159!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm still waiting for an iP4. 
If I don't get on this week, I might just wait and see if a new one's coming for Christmas. 
My 3GS is doing fine.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm not sure what my cut-off point is right now. Obviously there will always be a new iPhone so do I continue to wait for the iPhone 4 or do I quit and wait for the next upgrade...who knows. Would it be so bad if I got an iP4 and there was an iP5 next year? I think the problem is with the "antenna issue", will Apple redesign the iP4 altogether? If they don't then it's no big deal, if they do then you really feel annoyed, especially given what you have to go through just get an iPhone.


----------



## horse1asia (Jun 5, 2010)

Crystal009 said:


> I'm not sure what my cut-off point is right now. Obviously there will always be a new iPhone so do I continue to wait for the iPhone 4 or do I quit and wait for the next upgrade...who knows. Would it be so bad if I got an iP4 and there was an iP5 next year? I think the problem is with the "antenna issue", will Apple redesign the iP4 altogether? If they don't then it's no big deal, if they do then you really feel annoyed, especially given what you have to go through just get an iPhone.


I'd wait if you've decided that this iPhone 4 is what you are looking for in a upgraded smart phone. When the 3GS came along (I already had the 3G) I decided to pass since it wasn't a big enough change for me. The new iPhone 4, however, provides a lot of new features and improvements that I've wanted so that made the decision for me. 
It's a good thing that they do upgrades on a regular basis so you can time your upgrade schedule to suit your needs. 
As for the antenna issue, I always have some sort of case so having my hands touch the outer antenna is not an issue. Since getting the phone on launch day I've not noticed any significant issues with the signal. It fluctuates normally as I expect traveling through the city.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

What worries me is that people are saying the bumper is not helping. Also there is a Bluetooth problem. I may wait until the next one comes out.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

A friend of mine from work, just picked up an iPhone 4 from Rogers a couple of days ago. Pretty much just went to a Rogers retail store and bought one. As much as I want one, I'm still sticking with my plan to wait till early next year to get one. Who knows, they may come out with a new batch that fixes the antenna issue. Although, from my the 4 guys I know that got the iPhone 4, they've had no reception issues. Haven't heard of any bluetooth issues either. This is the first time I'm hearing about it.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

> As for the antenna issue, I always have some sort of case so having my hands touch the outer antenna is not an issue. Since getting the phone on launch day I've not noticed any significant issues with the signal. It fluctuates normally as I expect traveling through the city.


I'm not really convinced it's an issue, but because so many people have complained I'm worried Apple will do another redesign altogether really soon. They probably won't but it's a possibility, right? The iP4 would be my first smartphone if I magically got it this year. But maybe its better that I have to wait at least 'til September, because I want to see how Apple addresses the iP4 for the iPod keynote announcement.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure the white iP4 will have a few minor improvements over the black one. 1 will be the antenna.


----------



## whodiss (May 23, 2010)

no antenna issues here. going on three weeks with my iphone.


----------



## shooting_rubber (Mar 22, 2008)

whodiss said:


> no antenna issues here. going on three weeks with my iphone.


I don't think it's an issue either.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm actually in NYC right now, on AT&T.
It seems it's an AT&T issue, I can create the no signal in NYC in areas with poor coverage, but even that's pretty rare, we're in downtown Manhattan. 
But when I try it back home (near London, Ont) my signal actually goes UP lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone else getting kinda sick of all this nonsense? I mean _literally_ sick? I don't even want to think about this anymore, it makes me wanna go lay down for 2 days XX) And I didn't camp out or line up, not even once, lol.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

The iPhone 4 is well worth it. Just wait until the demand softens a bit.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

What antenna issue?


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

Benito said:


> Just wait until the demand softens a bit.


Don't worry, inventory levels will be good around May or June 2011. Until then just keep lining up at 6 am, maybe you'll get lucky. As Steve says, "Early to bed and early to rise makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise."

The whole thing is funny/sad/ridiculous. I mean, Apple had a whole month's head start for the secondary rollout. You're telling me they couldn't ramp up production. Or better co-ordinated launch plans with domestic mobile partners?
The whole thing is reminiscent of the Wii craze a few years back. At the beginning, supply problems sure, but at a certain point it becomes artificially constrained supply to keep up the hype.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

jenb said:


> Don't worry, inventory levels will be good around May or June 2011. Until then just keep lining up at 6 am, maybe you'll get lucky. As Steve says, "Early to bed and early to rise makes a man healthy, wealthy, and wise."
> 
> The whole thing is funny/sad/ridiculous. I mean, Apple had a whole month's head start for the secondary rollout. You're telling me they couldn't ramp up production. Or better co-ordinated launch plans with domestic mobile partners?
> The whole thing is reminiscent of the Wii craze a few years back. At the beginning, supply problems sure, but at a certain point it becomes artificially constrained supply to keep up the hype.


There have been at least 4 different "rollouts" at least. They really aren't that hard to find, call your local stores daily and I bet you'll have one well before a week is up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

Elric said:


> There have been at least 4 different "rollouts" at least. They really aren't that hard to find, call your local stores daily and I bet you'll have one well before a week is up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not looking for one, I feel sorry for the people who don't have huge block of time to search for one. Having a iPhone isn't a necessity but seeing Apple constantly jerk around their international customers is a little disheartening.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

So , do the apple stores have enough stock now to supply the demand? I should think they do...... I see no lines at the Edmonton stores.....


----------



## slimmer (Aug 4, 2010)

*Woo hoo*

Just ordered a 16GB through Fido retentions. They have 16/32GB in stock

Hurry Up!


----------



## ArkRoyal (Aug 3, 2010)

My brother ordered his iphone4 from Telus retentions on Tuesday @ around 8pm. It arrived Thursday @ 10am....

Retentions (if that's an option for you) is definitely the place to go


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

so has stock finally started building up or is Apple still playing the "look we're sold out!!" game.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

groovetube said:


> so has stock finally started building up or is Apple still playing the "look we're sold out!!" game.



They're still only releasing a few at a time for each store to continue with the "unprecedented demand" ruse that they've been employing for the last few rollouts. They're taking a page out of the Playstation and Cabbage Patch Kids marketing manuals.


----------



## guycomputer (Jun 12, 2009)

On a whim, I decided to go to future shop to get 2 Telus iPhone 4's for my wife and daugher on Thursday in Montreal. 
5 in stock. Why are people lined up at the Apple stores. Btw, I am keeping my 3G for know. It just works. 
Both new phones have dark screen-proximity issues and freeze. What is going on with Apple?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

bsenka said:


> They're still only releasing a few at a time for each store to continue with the "unprecedented demand" ruse that they've been employing for the last few rollouts. They're taking a page out of the Playstation and Cabbage Patch Kids marketing manuals.


at this rate, a cool new android phone will get released by the time it's even possible to find one.

Man people are lemmings.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

I've already starting waiting for the iPhone 5 

My Telus contract is up next year and I'm just going to wait til then. I like the iPhone but I'm ambivalent about touch screens. I do a lot of texting and the keyboard on my Nokia E71 is fantastic. I'm also considering a Blackberry, but the reviews I've seen of the Torch boil down to "too little, too late".


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

groovetube said:


> so has stock finally started building up or is Apple still playing the "look we're sold out!!" game.


These days, I don't know what Apple is doing. But they are certainly keeping their customers on their toes. Whether by excitement, or frustration.

A possibility is that the new batches coming out have the hardware issue "fixed", so they might be seeing how people are responding with these ones. Only time will tell.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

hmm, I was just waiting and then got mine...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Man, do people really think that Apple is intentionally holding phones back (still?!). It literally makes no sense. They are shipping these things from China as fast as they can make them. They've sold SO MANY iPhone 4's. It's been two months... even if the sales figures are really low (which they aren't...) 

Let's postulate:

- 1.7Mil first weekend sales
- (conservative) average of 2 million more first month sales (US, GB, Germany, etc...)
- global rollout (17 more countries July 30th) - so maybe max 4 mil second month sales.

That's almost 8 million phones in 8 weeks. A million phones a week, world-wide. 

Right now Samsung is producing MAX 100,000 Galaxy Tablets a week in China. 

And you really, think Apple's holding a giant secret warehouse full of iPhone 4's somewhere to create demand? They're making *more* than a million a week to somehow feed a secret stash when Samsung (global electronics maker) can only make 100,000 a week? 

Don't forget, Apple's also cranking out Bumpers and (we all forget apparently) MacBooks, iPads (now shipping in 24 hours from China), and new Mac Pros and iMacs... Apple is a (relatively) small company when it comes to Phone production... it's only been 3 years since the iPhone came out!


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

Apple doesn't produce anything; it is all made by contractors such as Foxconn. I understand what you are trying to say, but the comparison between Samsung Galazy TABLETS and the iPhone (any cell phone) isn't an accurate direct comparison.

I have no doubt that Apple is selling everything it can have built. I do think that that there are some hiccups in the supply chain (could be some critical part being in short supply, could be inadequate forecasting of the volume that would be required, meaning that Apple didn't request enough production capacity from Foxconn, and could also indirectly point to what seems to be a single source (of manufacturing) supplier, as opposed to having two or more manufacturing contractors building iPhones). 

I also believe that the planning at Rogers, and some of their policies have created a lot of frustration. Based on nothing but my own attempts to buy an iPhone, I believe that Rogers didn't order enough units from Apple, had authorization systems that were inadequate to keep up with demand for the release, have a suspect system regarding the HUP eligibility, and perhaps even don't have enough Micro Sims. Their no orders over the phone or via web is downright STUPID. I think a lot of the frustration could have been alleviated if people could have just ordered them via web or phone. All they would need to do is to take the order, and give a target ship date, and they could get a better handle on the volume they would need. This way, people are directed to Rogers stores, where the iPhone availability is a complete unknown, and where the sales staff is mostly clueless. I have bought an iPhone 3G (from Rogers via phone), and now an iPhone 4 (from a Rogers authorized dealer), and have yet to walk into a Rogers location.

There seems to be less of a problem getting a phone from Bell or Telus than from Rogers.

Kostas


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

fyrefly said:


> Man, do people really think that Apple is intentionally holding phones back


Without question, they are. Nokia, RIM, and many other phone makers sell a LOT more phones than Apple does, and they have no lineups *ever*. Apple uses the same manufacturers, sells a lot less phones, but ALWAYS has trouble keeping up with demand. Think about that.


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

What other explanations can there be? People being told by their providers they are out of stock, Apple Store telling customers they are out of stock. With all those numbers being manufactured, you'd think no one would be out of stock. kkritsilas makes good points.

Either way, someone, somewhere is dropping the ball, and people are left on a waiting list.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with kkritsilas that Rogers is totally dropping the ball - but that still doesn't mean that Apple's holding back iPhone supply.

To compare with RIM or Nokia, etc... is also not totally easy 'cause they've both been in the phone game for 10+ years and have multiple units from multiple factories. And besides, the Blackberry Torch sold 100,000 units in it's first week. Not 2+ million. And it was only available in the US. 

If you all wanted Apple to wait until they got manufacturing up to par with demand before the launched phones like this - they would have launched the iPhone 4 in Canada sometimes in early 2011.


----------



## Artofilm (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone know any stock updates on Fido retentions?


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> I agree with kkritsilas that Rogers is totally dropping the ball - but that still doesn't mean that Apple's holding back iPhone supply.
> 
> To compare with RIM or Nokia, etc... is also not totally easy 'cause they've both been in the phone game for 10+ years and have multiple units from multiple factories. And besides, the Blackberry Torch sold 100,000 units in it's first week. Not 2+ million. And it was only available in the US.
> 
> If you all wanted Apple to wait until they got manufacturing up to par with demand before the launched phones like this - they would have launched the iPhone 4 in Canada sometimes in early 2011.


Honestly, I would have waited. Better to wait for an iPhone that meets the Apple standard, than a phone that's all shody. Then maybe they could have also worked on the iOS 4 longer, so that it works better on older iPhones than it does now. Just seems Apple rushed the release before fully testing them (both iOS 4 on 3GS and 3G, as well as the iPhone's antenna issues), for the sake of profit. It's unlike Apple to sacrifice *quality* for *profit*. Now they are dealing with not only frustrated iPhone 4 users, but iPhone 3GS and 3G users (who weren't really complaining before upgrading to iOS 4).


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

when you have a major apple store in the biggest city in canada getting mere trickles of stock daily, absolutely, there's something going on here.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I ordered my 32 GB unlocked iPhone 4 today and the Apple store says it will deliver on September 28. $900 with Applecare plus GST. My old Telus 3GS 32 GB is sold for half that price.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

SINC said:


> I ordered my 32 GB unlocked iPhone 4 today and the Apple store says it will deliver on September 28. $900 with Applecare plus GST. My old Telus 3GS 32 GB is sold for half that price.


$900 PLUS GST??? Um, owwww! How much is Applecare? And it's only shipping on September 28? I hope that's wrong, most people have gotten theirs shipped a week or so earlier. 

Anyway, I don't think Apple is holding back stock because there are other big factors contributing to the fact that most people who want an iP4 can't find one. 

1. Resellers - Obviously if everyone that lines up every morning weeks after the release already have an iP4 and are just buying more to resell...that's a problem. 

2. Marketing - Apple has the kind of marketing you can't buy. Think back to May when the iP4 was leaked...that's when the marketing began, regardless of Apple's disappointment about it. And the "antennagate" situation (strangely enough) only added to the hype. 

3. Manufacturing Difficulties - We've heard already about the screens being hard to manufacture quickly, which is causing some major bottlenecking.

Now, at this point, I don't blame Apple stores for holding stock (if they have been) because enough is enough. And the ironic thing is, in previous iPhone releases, Canada only got iPhones around September, so July was really early but now most people need to wait anyway, lol.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

groovetube said:


> when you have a major apple store in the biggest city in canada getting mere trickles of stock daily, absolutely, there's something going on here.


You're talking about Apple Store Eaton Centre... where there's at least 100+ people lined up every morning. And if each can buy two - that's 200+ phones being sold in one store each day. That's 6,000 phones a month just from one of hundreds of stores (when you count Fido/Rogers/Bell/Telus, etc...).

I've never seen a day go by when Eaton Centre got less than 50-60 phones (not counting days when they got no shipment of phones). That's not a trickle IMHO... I wonder how many Blackberries the BestBuy at Yonge/Dundas gets each day? 60+? A day? I doubt it.

First week sales of the "Droid 2" from Motorola (just on Verizon and just in the US from another established phone player) are in the ~150,000 range. If only Apple was lucky enough to sell that FEW phones.

Let's also look at the figures of the new Samsung Galaxy S phone - one of the latest "iPhone Killers". Samsung (also a player in the Mobile world for longer than Apple) has sold 1,000,000 phones in the first *month and a half*. And that's with the phone on AT&T, TMobile, Bell Canada, etc...

So with Apple selling double that the first WEEKEND, you all still think they've got a massive warehouse of phones stockpiled somewhere... just to **** off more consumers and keep their sales volumes LOWER than they could be. (Yeah, that'll impress stock holders). Sheesh.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Crystal009 said:


> $900 PLUS GST??? Um, owwww! How much is Applecare? And it's only shipping on September 28? I hope that's wrong, most people have gotten theirs shipped a week or so earlier.


Read it again, it came to $900 total including Apple Care ($79) and GST. And it ships Sept. 21, but is scheduled for arrival Sept. 28. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

SINC said:


> Read it again, it came to $900 total including Apple Care ($79) and GST. And it ships Sept. 21, but is scheduled for arrival Sept. 28. Hope that clears it up.


I read right the first time, but yeah that clears things up...


----------



## eric72 (Jul 29, 2008)

SINC said:


> Read it again, it came to $900 total including Apple Care ($79) and GST. And it ships Sept. 21, but is scheduled for arrival Sept. 28. Hope that clears it up.


_"I ordered my 32 GB unlocked iPhone 4 today and the Apple store says it will deliver on September 28. $900 with Applecare* plus* GST"_

Maybe you should have read it yourself again. The other poster was making a comment that on top of Apple Care (which she was asking how much it cost you) GST was still added. Hence PLUS. Which you usually means in addition. Not included. You should have initially said what you wrote as a reply... "it came to $900 total* including* Apple Care ($79) *and* GST".

I figure if your going to correct someone when they didn't need to be, you wouldn't mind being corrected yourself when you needed to be.


----------



## cwk7912 (Aug 25, 2010)

it's impossible to give up iPhone 4...it is so beautiful...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> You're talking about Apple Store Eaton Centre... where there's at least 100+ people lined up every morning. And if each can buy two - that's 200+ phones being sold in one store each day. That's 6,000 phones a month just from one of hundreds of stores (when you count Fido/Rogers/Bell/Telus, etc...).
> 
> I've never seen a day go by when Eaton Centre got less than 50-60 phones (not counting days when they got no shipment of phones). That's not a trickle IMHO... I wonder how many Blackberries the BestBuy at Yonge/Dundas gets each day? 60+? A day? I doubt it.
> 
> ...


50-60 phones a day, to a major apple store in Toronto, is absolutely, a trickle. Especially considering what it is and how popular it is.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

groovetube said:


> 50-60 phones a day, to a major apple store in Toronto, is absolutely, a trickle. Especially considering what it is and how popular it is.


A trickle compared to demand. But a trickle compared to any other manufacturer's capacity (let alone Apple's)... I don't think so. And an intentional trickle? I really don't think so.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fyrefly said:


> A trickle compared to demand. But a trickle compared to any other manufacturer's capacity (let alone Apple's)... I don't think so. And an intentional trickle? I really don't think so.


why are we comparing to another manufacturer? Are people at apple truly that stunned that couldn't figure out in some rough guestemate what the demand would be?

I'm just tiring of this cult thing where people are lining up for hours from the wee hours everytime they put out a phone.


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

groovetube said:


> why are we comparing to another manufacturer? Are people at apple truly that stunned that couldn't figure out in some rough guestemate what the demand would be?


Nope. Big billion dollar international companies never have sale projections They just wing it.
Apple's not sitting on any warehouse full of iPhone 4s. But they deliberately don't adjust manufacturing capabilities to meet demand. Which is just as bad.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

jenb said:


> Nope. Big billion dollar international companies never have sale projections They just wing it.
> Apple's not sitting on any warehouse full of iPhone 4s. But they deliberately don't adjust manufacturing capabilities to meet demand. Which is just as bad.


I think they adjust... but they always start out conservatively so they don't get burned with warehouses of stock they can't sell and have to discount. So they start slowly and then demand is crazy and then it takes them a while to ramp up manufacturing so that it meets demand.

The one big thing to also think about in Canada - is that we have the Factory Unlocked Phones, and we've got a large mutli-ethnic population and we're right by the US border in many places. That makes the market for iPhone 4's MUCH bigger - people sending them overseas to family members or to corporations to resell - and to the US.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I may get the Galaxy if it arrives soon and is in stock. 
Had enough of waiting for the iPhone.


----------



## Crystal009 (Aug 7, 2010)

One of my first posts on this forum was that I was going to wait until my birthday (now 10 days way), to get the phone but at the time I still had hope of getting it sooner. Now I'm like, "Is THAT even possible???" Sure I could get it online, but I think I was more willing to buy one unlocked weeks ago. Now I'm so worn out by the perpetual out-of-stock status, I'm thinking I might as well buy it on contract. Plus I'm not big on handing over money then waiting weeks for stuff. 

And I don't want another phone like a Galaxy because I have a simple flash-based/touch screen/keyboard thingy that I'm happy with and could go on another year with if I didn't want an iPhone so much. I'm sure the Galaxy is a great smartphone but as I've never had a smartphone before, I want an iPhone. I wouldn't blame anyone for switching though...


----------

